# 2016 Salt Marsh 1656V



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

jlindsley said:


> Not many reviews on the above skiff so I figured I would provide mine. The skiff is a 2016 Salt Marsh 1656V with a 50 hp Tohatsu 4 stroke. I was looking to buy a skiff that would fit my needs of going to the island with my family, inshore flats fishing and duck/gator hunting. I wanted something that would be stable, draft shallow and light.
> 
> Spoke with Mel back in January about a build and put a deposit down. I waited for the new deck design as I thought it would better fit my needs but also more aesthetically pleasing. I fish mosquito lagoon and sometimes up in St Augustine. Boat is really at home in a flood tide..Drafts very little and I can pole with 1 hand with 18' moonlighter fiberglass pole (I find this pole to be fine but a 20' would be better suited for some. All depends on poling style-I like to be able to swing the boat really easy and find it easier to do with short stiff pole)
> 
> ...





jlindsley said:


> Not many reviews on the above skiff so I figured I would provide mine. The skiff is a 2016 Salt Marsh 1656V with a 50 hp Tohatsu 4 stroke. I was looking to buy a skiff that would fit my needs of going to the island with my family, inshore flats fishing and duck/gator hunting. I wanted something that would be stable, draft shallow and light.
> 
> Spoke with Mel back in January about a build and put a deposit down. I waited for the new deck design as I thought it would better fit my needs but also more aesthetically pleasing. I fish mosquito lagoon and sometimes up in St Augustine. Boat is really at home in a flood tide..Drafts very little and I can pole with 1 hand with 18' moonlighter fiberglass pole (I find this pole to be fine but a 20' would be better suited for some. All depends on poling style-I like to be able to swing the boat really easy and find it easier to do with short stiff pole)
> 
> ...


looked at your boat when I was picking up my 14.beautiful rig.love the new deck design.good luck w it!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2016)

Told the folks at Ankona/salt marsh that I need a skiff that I can fish "comfortably" with friends, throw a fly or cast net from the deck and not worry about taking a swim (former shadowcast owner). And now I'm a couple weeks out till I pick up my 16. And the price for a new skiff ain't bad either. That's a great looking boat you're running, looking forward to your updates.


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

Nice looking boat. Just curious about this but if you use it for duck hunting why that color scheme?


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

GatorFan321 said:


> Nice looking boat. Just curious about this but if you use it for duck hunting why that color scheme?


Majority of the time I use a $100 john boat in merritt island but when I hunt lakes I will use this (previously used an 11' whaler). I liked the seafoam green/white cap style since primary use would be fishing. Regardless of the color I would still have to cover the boat and conceal for ducks-

I take a planket (plant blanket that you find at lowes/home depot for 10-20 bucks)(solid dark green) roll it out and cover the boat in that and then add the camo mesh and some palms. Seems to be the easiest/cleanest/best solution I have found to cover a white boat..

-John


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Very nice setup, love that new deck. I have a salt marsh 14 and could not be happier with it. Very solid boats for the money.


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

How is the new deck different?


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

jlindsley said:


> Majority of the time I use a $100 john boat in merritt island but when I hunt lakes I will use this (previously used an 11' whaler). I liked the seafoam green/white cap style since primary use would be fishing. Regardless of the color I would still have to cover the boat and conceal for ducks-
> 
> I take a planket (plant blanket that you find at lowes/home depot for 10-20 bucks)(solid dark green) roll it out and cover the boat in that and then add the camo mesh and some palms. Seems to be the easiest/cleanest/best solution I have found to cover a white boat..
> 
> -John


Gotcha. I used to hunt out of a white gheenoe sometimes and it was a pain to hide that thing. I used camo burlap and mesh netting. Thats why i asked. My favorite color scheme on a boat is Seafoam/white though. Boat looks great.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

jddurango said:


> How is the new deck different?


The finish is different better imo. Also has a sealed front hatch and rear storage is two separate storage boxes (in my case a tournament live well and storage on otherside). Previously it was just one box


----------



## Joegar41 (Feb 5, 2013)

Congrats on the Saltmarsh, a very close friend has the 1656 and I'm runnin a 1444. Good choice going with the new deck as we did an upgrade to ours as well. Taking a hard look at the 1656 or Heron for the next skiff.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Rose sent me a link to a Florida Sportsman article that has this pic of the new deck.





  








Saltmarsh1-782x1024




__
MariettaMike


__
Dec 8, 2016


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Very cool. I saw that boat on FL Sportsman best boat TV. They built it next to mine as a demo boat to show the new deck.

Still loving the SM 1656. Took it to Louisiana and fished w. 2 others. Had a blast.


----------



## Teeser (Jan 9, 2017)

Appreciate the review, John. 

I am currently looking at the 1656 as a second boat for fishing the marsh in west Galveston bay which would be a similar fishing experience to the Louisiana marsh, just significantly less expansive. 

Was curious if there were any options you wish you would have added to the boat for the marsh such as trolling motor, power pole, gps/chart plotter with transducer, etc. 

Thanks!


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

I wanted to keep the boat relatively simple with less to break in the future and also keep light. I am very happy with the options I chose. For someone like me that fishes mosquito lagoon a gps was not needed as I have google maps (cell signal ) and have fished the area for years. Trim tabs not a necessity nor a power pole (especially with the mud in Lousiana, I just stuck my push pole in the mud- also the fish are much more plentiful and dumb =)

To answer your question more directly in Louisiana I fished an area with favorable geographical points but brought my hand held just in case. If I fished in such an expansive marsh I would def. want a gps but that would probably be the only addition.


----------



## Lane (Mar 30, 2017)

jlindsley said:


> I wanted to keep the boat relatively simple with less to break in the future and also keep light. I am very happy with the options I chose. For someone like me that fishes mosquito lagoon a gps was not needed as I have google maps (cell signal ) and have fished the area for years. Trim tabs not a necessity nor a power pole (especially with the mud in Lousiana, I just stuck my push pole in the mud- also the fish are much more plentiful and dumb =)
> 
> To answer your question more directly in Louisiana I fished an area with favorable geographical points but brought my hand held just in case. If I fished in such an expansive marsh I would def. want a gps but that would probably be the only addition.


Very nice rig, I am planning to stop by the Salt Marsh shop next week and put a deposit down for mine. What is the shaft length on your motor? How shallow does it run? Some of the areas I fish have some hard bottom I'm considering adding a tunnel, but I also like to keep things simple.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Pretty sure it is the short shaft. If you are running shallow I would add tabs and jack plate. Not sure about the tunnel as I think they only provide a small pocket tunnel. 

Be best if you ask Mel on what you are looking to do and he can point you in the right direction.

If you are running a lot of open water I would rethink your choice of ankona/salt marsh boats.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Any pics with the 4 of you on it? (I am in the process of convincing my wife that one of these would be fine to tool around in with us and our 3 and 5 year old kids)
Thanks!


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

I don't because my 4th (daughter is due in January). If you are going to have 4 I recommend the center console with seat.

I've taken my son wife and mother in law to island and no issues still gets on plane etc. Had 3 including me with 2 gators no issues 

Simple rig to get to island as long as you are not crossing big water (I live near ponce inlet (daytona beach area)


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks for the response. I'll be fishing Matagorda Bay, and West Galveston, so not sure what you Fl guys consider big water


----------



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

Very nice boat!
I’m looking at the SM1656 and would keep it as simple as yours. Maybe a tiller and add a GPS.


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

I have a heron and take my wife, daughter and brother in it to the beach. Mine is set up tiller and I have a couple of bean bags that my wife and daughter set in. We have another daughter due in January and my boat would be fine for hauling them around but I will probably be looking for something a little more family friendly with higher gunnels.


----------



## Wolftaco (Sep 2, 2017)

Great review, thanks for it! I am really torn between the Heron and 1656.


----------



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

Wolftaco said:


> Great review, thanks for it! I am really torn between the Heron and 1656.


Me too. I’m between the Heron, SM1656 and the Cayenne.
I’m trying to keep it simple and affordable, but we are a family of four. It would mostly be me and a friend, me and my two boys, but I have to be ready to bring the four of us to the sandbar a couple times a year or so.


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

I have the heron and have no problem taking myself(6’5 250), brother(6’ 325), and my wife and 3 year old daughters to the beach. I also have a 75 yeti loaded down and all my wife and daughters stuff. My boat is set up tiller but I have the tiller console. The boat is loaded down but it does great with the 50 yami and still runs 34 with that load. I’m not sure how the other two models are but I love my heron. When I went to order my boat I was dead set on the 1656 but they had a heron setting right next to it and I decided to go with the heron and don’t regret it at all. The only thing I would change on my heron is that I went with the tournament and wish the back deck was a little shorter due to my boat being tillers but you can’t beat the deck space of the tournament.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Agree with the above. I don't think you will have any issues with Heron and 1656 running 4 to island. I would just make sure you put the max hp on the boat.

Heron would be better for open water. Not sure where you live but if you are crossing a bay I would def. lean towards heron over 1656.


----------



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

Yeah, I have to cross Biscayne Bay some days to get to some of the fishing spots or the sandbar.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

I grew up fishing Biscayne bay and am very familiar with those waters. The SM 1656 would not be a good choice.


----------



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

jlindsley said:


> I grew up fishing Biscayne bay and am very familiar with those waters. The SM 1656 would not be a good choice.


Thank you! I needed the opinion of someone familiar with Biscayne Bay.
I guess it’s between the Heron and Cayenne now.
Thanks again.


----------

